# DW yes or No ? Volvo



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or no > ?


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

No, there was one on the carpark where I work the other day. The front end is huge!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Saw one the other day that looked lowered, why not. It's a yes


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I'm digging it actually. Very like its American counterparts but It's pretty nice.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

NO, No NO


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes. We have one. It's brilliant. Just had Polestar remap done. Excellent.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes go big or go home


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh! yes please.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

No thanks


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic car,and im not a suv fan.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks but no thanks


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah may as well


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm not quite sure why, but it does nothing for me.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yes i like it


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Proper big machine. Yes for me I think.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, interior is great as well.


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Sitting infront of one right now in the showroom, it is stunning. Maybe one day..


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Definite YES!!!


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

not bad


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes! If I had that kind of money anyway!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love Volvos. So it's a yes from me. 

Cooks


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, well styled, nice interior too.










Certainly better looking than the current Q7 which seems to have lost all its design flair and styling touches of the previous model.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Our interior


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Yes or no > ?


I wasn't aware that IKEA were making cars...well its more a wardrobe!

Richard

PS - def NO!!!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^ If you had actually been in one you wouldn't even be mentioning IKEA. A car very advanced with technology.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes..


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

If I had the money, I would definitely buy one. 

Yes from me


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Hell ya 100%


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes certainly, good looking, safe, and quality.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

yes,,,oooooyes!!!
:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Just got back from Geneva motorshow, it's a beast but a lovely one. Yes.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes, looks great


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

yes from me


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Blueberry said:


> ^^^ If you had actually been in one you wouldn't even be mentioning IKEA. A car very advanced with technology.


TBF to IKEA they are probably the most advanced house furniture builders in the world. Id love to see the tech that goes into making some of their products.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

100% Yes from me. Lovely.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Great Technology and Interior.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice looking car, big yes from me


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Nooooooooooooooo.
Had the previous model and it was junk. Like driving a tractor and as reliable as a weather forecast. Sold mine and bought a Q7.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

ICBM said:


> Nooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Had the previous model and it was junk. Like driving a tractor and as reliable as a weather forecast. Sold mine and bought a Q7.


The old one is 10 years old at least. The new model has seen significant advances in technology all round. The 2 cars cannot even be compared other than they have the same name.


----------

